# Video: How to buff tight areas plus concave and convex curved panels by machine



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video: **How to buff tight areas plus concave and convex curved panels by machine*

How to buff out concave and convex curved panels by machine






In this video you'll see tips and techniques for buffing out tight areas, convex and concave panels using a variety of tools including,

*

Porter Cable 7424XP
Griot's Garage Random Orbital Polisher
Griot's Garage 3" Mini Polisher
Flex PE14 Rotary Buffer
*



























:thumb:


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I do find videos like these helpfully, but I with they wouldn't use cars which look like they've just come out of the factory.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

M3simon said:


> I do find videos like these helpfully, but I with they wouldn't use cars which look like they've just come out of the factory.


Most of the cars I use in videos, like the above Porsche, are cars I've already buffed out....

We're shooting a Flex video this week to an older AMG. I have not seen the car yet but my guess is that it's filled with swirls and scratches. I hope it is because then I can show removing swirls and scratches while showing the Flex polisher.


----------

